# Clutch Bleed Question



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Searched for a long time, can't seem to find it. 

How much DOT 4 Brake Fluid do I need to completely bleed the clutch?

2005 M6


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I'm getting ready to go to the store now. Can someone chime in here please?

I was also reading all over the other forum that these guys are putting in Synthetic Dot 4. But then I read somewhere NOT to use synthetic??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Use regular DOT4.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea I did it about an hour ago. I found it on the other forum. Car shifts so smooth now. How often should I change out the fluid from now on? I wish it would last forever like this lol


----------



## IlliniGTO (Feb 28, 2011)

Supposedly the stock clutch requires you to bleed/flush the system pretty often to maintain good shifting, although mine has been good ever since I did it about 4k miles ago. I'd think you should just check the fluid visually in addition to paying attention to how it feels- when it starts to turn black again, bleed it before it gets clumpy and nasty. 

Its unfortunate how big of a job it is to install a remote bleeder line though... That would make life so much easier, bleeding the thing is a pain.


----------

